# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  предложение поинтереснее.

## fucka rolla

я думаю, если кто-нибудь, не дай бог, собирется *уйти*   .....предлогаю удалять со своего компа всё, что связанно с форумом....включая номера icq и ссылки...
думаю, не стоит посторонним знать, где в последние часы и недели обитал человек....а то обвинения посыплются как всегда на наш форум. и поди им потом объясни, что сдесь помочь пытались....

----------


## alt

Я полностью поддерживаю автора темы. Ребята, не подставляйте других. Удаляйте перед смертью все, что связано с этим форумом, да и вообще со смертью.

----------


## taggart

Вот буквально три дня назад думал над этим вопросом ;)

По делу - могу посоветовать физическое уничтожение. (encrypt как вариант..но это уметь ещё надо :) Единственный 101% вариант. В своё время, абсолютно по другому поводу..мне это, как минимум двое суток "форы" подарило :). А так - думайте о тех с кем Вы общаетесь..кому-то "парочка вопросов" от "красных друзей человека" - это пофиг. А для кого-то может статься серьёзным и болезненным стрессом. :(

----------


## anna 77

естественно!!!!!
тереть всё!!!!

----------


## fucka rolla

> мало ли, не получится, вернешься живой к компу :lol:


 все просто в таком случае....забиваеш в поисковик свое имя с форума (конечно если сообщения оставлял какие нить) или любую тему, которую запомнил сдесь, и лезеш по ссылке опять сюда....           .......где ждут......

----------


## Blackwinged

Думаю, удаления ссылок на сайты форумы, логов аськи, будет достаточно. Номера аськи удалять, думаю, не надо. Хватит удаления самого мессенджера и смены пароля. 
Смысла удалять все остальное я не вижу.

----------


## Chro

удаляешь журнал и все. Идея хорошая, я тоже "за"). В асе вряд ли кто будет рыться - кому надо

----------


## taggart

> по теме шифрования
> http://www.truecrypt.org/


 либо http://www.ce-infosys.com.sg/english...sec/index.html
ну и конечно http://www.securstar.com/products_drivecryptpp.php , но он платный. А юзать ломаный "крипто-софт" - это признак известно чего ;).

з.ы. Нет, я не против ТруКрипта. Просто, для альтернативы.

---

Авторизацую, на форуме, по SSL сертам забыли!!! (с) шутю. ;)

----------


## Cool

всем спасибо, меня кажись, "заберут с собой"... уговорили блин, жаль ни секса, ни мороженого не получится... зато кислоты хоть отбавляй =) админ, снеси плиз все мои посты и акк, а я за сегодня хард покрошу... 

З.Ы. шифруемся, народ! Сайонара!

----------


## Аска

Я удалять ничего не буду. Пусть хоть что-то от меня останется)



> Ребята, не подставляйте других. Удаляйте перед смертью все, что связано с этим форумом, да и вообще со смертью.


 Гммм... Я понимаю, если бы вы довели меня до суицида своими постами, я бы суициднулась и оставила все это на компе - тогда это предательство. а так - кого я предаю? В чем? Не понимаю.

----------


## PutnikSmerti

dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda ))

http://dban.sourceforge.net/ ))

ассортимент большой))) лучше opensource!

----------


## Антонина

Из контактного листа мало кто поймет, даже если искать будут. Мы барыжили по-хилому лет в 14, тогда стали шифроваться. Но все равно у меня самые важные телефоны в голове, а то глупо как-то писать "Вася - хлороформ; не забыть купить опиума-сырца!!" 

И мне, если честно, не кажется, что станут так уж рыться по компьютерам. если не будет подозрений на убийство или доведение до самоубийства и родственники не будут настаивать (ну если только всю комнату не завешаете лозунгами "Марсель, ты не прав!" и "Админ, я опережу тебя!" (ссорри)), то и в комп никто не полезет. Оно им надо? Им бы дело закрыть.

Ссылку удалить и ладно.

----------


## grey

а помоему если найдут посты смертника родственники то очень даже обрадуються, наконец то поймут почему он себя так вёл, что у него было в душе. будут появляться хорошие воспоминания а не ассоциации с его резаными венами.
ИМХО

----------


## Майкл_Фарадей

Никто вообще не знает,что я тут *зависаю*...никто даже журнал не догадается поглядеть,ибо ламеры....

----------


## Майкл_Фарадей

> че шифроваться то тогда...


 Других расшифруешь..нажалуютсо ещё каким-нибудь...интернетовским ментам )



> умереть мне тут никто не помогал


 Здесь пытаются помочь друг другу выжить,решить проблему,вынуждающую думать человека о смерти...если уж всё совсем худо...если для челолвека остаётся единственный выход...то только тогда уж...Помереть-то мы всегда успеем....а вот пожить - нет...

----------


## Gloomy_girl

> а помоему если найдут посты смертника родственники то очень даже обрадуються, наконец то поймут почему он себя так вёл, что у него было в душе. будут появляться хорошие воспоминания а не ассоциации с его резаными венами.
> ИМХО


 Да никогда не поймут  :Frown:   "нормальный человек" никогда не поймет суицидника потому что для него суицид- это дико, а смерть- это самое страшное что может случиться с человеком + религиозные взгляды понять суицидника могут только такие же как он сам
и почему родственники должны обрадоваться :shock:

----------


## fallen_angel

Просьба переименовать тему во что-нибудь читабельное.

----------

